
Show HN: SendFly – Contact form endpoints - stanmancan
https://sendfly.co/
======
reacharavindh
I like the pricing if I'm understanding it right. $10 gets me 5000
submissions. No monthly subscriptions or silly feature limitations. Good luck
with your business. I'll keep it in mind for the next time I want a form
handler and not have the resources to run formspree myself.

~~~
stanmancan
Thanks! I'll update hensite to be more clear as each package is a monthly
subscription. However, there are no features being withheld on the various
packages, you just receive more submissions per month.

